# My donkey has Tetanus!



## wendyluvsminis (Sep 28, 2011)

My 2 year old donkey gelding has tetanus! He was vacinnated for it in the spring. He was gelded 2 1/2 weeks ago, and the bacteria entered thru the gelding wound. Vet's used to give an tetanus booster when animals are gelded, but no longer do, because the shot can cause kidney failure, and tetanus is very rare. "Ziggy" had been losing weight, but i assumed that he had lost status in the "boy's pasture" since being gelded, and had been feeding him seperate for over a week. Yesterday, he looked horrible. Very drawn up and his jaw is locked. His legs are very stiff and he could barely walk. We hauled him to the vet's and she immediately said that it's tetanus. It's the first case that she has ever seen in 15 years of practice. She called U of I last night, and they said there's about 2-3 cases a year in horses and donkeys in IL. And it's always the ones that have been vaccinated that get it!

Ziggy is getting anti-serum twice a day and Penicillum thru an I.V. He is in a completely dark stall, and light provides too much stimulations. 80% of horse cases are fatal, but donkeys fare better. The next 2-3 days should tell us if he is going to make it. If so, he will stay at the vet's at least a week, then in a dark stall at home for a month. He is being started on muscle relaxants to open his jaw today. Thinned feed is being squirted down his throat with a schring and he can swallow. He is on his feet and poking around the stall, lookiing for food. The vet is encouraged at this point. Ziggy is a wonderful little fellow and we pray that he will recover. I was originally going to breed mules with him, but the little horse gals don't like him, so he was gelded. I have had hopes to train him to drive. Please pray for Ziggy!


----------



## Margo_C-T (Sep 28, 2011)

I am frankly astonished that the vet did not give a tetanus toxoid booster when gelding! I have ALWAYS been told that protocol was to give a tetanus TOXOID(the 'permanent', mimimum-yearly-booster, shot; NOT tetanus antitoxin(the 'emergency', short-duration protection, shot)booster after ANY penetrating injury or procedure(such as castration!) at ANY time it had been 3 or more months since the most recent Tetanus Toxoid booster had been administered.For an animal, especially an equine, to come down with Tetanus is 'rare' ONLY because Tetanus is usually well-vaccinated-against, because it is understood to always be in the environment around livestock, ESPECIALLY equines--I can hardly believe ANY vet not giving that booster at castration, given the time frame.(I have never heard that it 'could cause liver failure',so can't speak to that...but I would personally opt for the booster anyway, under the circumstances described.)Afraid I might be asking that vet some hard questions about his position on this...JMHO.

Sure hope your little guy comes out of this OK!

Margo


----------



## wendyluvsminis (Sep 28, 2011)

Margo_C-T said:


> I am frankly astonished that the vet did not give a tetanus toxoid booster when gelding! I have ALWAYS been told that protocol was to give a tetanus TOXOID(the 'permanent', mimimum-yearly-booster, shot; NOT tetanus antitoxin(the 'emergency', short-duration protection, shot)booster after ANY penetrating injury or procedure(such as castration!) at ANY time it had been 3 or more months since the most recent Tetanus Toxoid booster had been administered.For an animal, especially an equine, to come down with Tetanus is 'rare' ONLY because Tetanus is usually well-vaccinated-against, because it is understood to always be in the environment around livestock, ESPECIALLY equines--I can hardly believe ANY vet not giving that booster at castration, given the time frame.(I have never heard that it 'could cause liver failure',so can't speak to that...but I would personally opt for the booster anyway, under the circumstances described.)Afraid I might be asking that vet some hard questions about his position on this...JMHO.
> 
> Sure hope your little guy comes out of this OK!
> 
> Margo


She has been opting not to give the booster, if they have had it within a year. She called University of Illinois, since she has never seen a tetanus case before, and they agree with that stand, and said that in the rare cases that they see tetanus, it's on animals that HAVE been vaccinated! She has gelded hundreds of horses, with no problem. U of I did say that the donkeys do not always react well to vaccines, at the same level as horses.

Ziggy is holding his own, but still very critical.


----------



## Helicopter (Sep 28, 2011)

Oh the poor little guy. Best wishes for a full recovery.


----------



## Eagle (Sep 29, 2011)

please get better Ziggy



please get better Ziggy


----------



## drmatthewtaylor (Sep 29, 2011)

Here is the AAEP's statement on tetanus.

All horses are at risk of development of tetanus, an often fatal disease caused by a potent neurotoxin elaborated by the anaerobic, spore-forming bacterium, Clostridium tetani. Tetanus toxoid is a core equine vaccine and is indicated in the immunization program for all horses. Clostridium tetani organisms are present in the intestinal tract and feces of horses, other animals and humans, and are abundant as well as ubiquitous in soil. Spores of Cl. tetani survive in the environment for many years, resulting in an ever-present risk of exposure of horses and people on equine facilities. Tetanus is not a contagious disease but is the result of Cl. tetani infection of puncture wounds (particularly those involving the foot or muscle), open lacerations, surgical incisions, exposed tissues such as the umbilicus of foals and reproductive tract of the postpartum mare (especially in the event of trauma or retained placenta ).

Vaccines

Vaccines currently available are formalin-inactivated, adjuvanted toxoids. Tetanus toxoid is a potent antigen that rapidly induces strong serological responses. Circulating antibody is able to mediate complete protection against tetanus. It is generally accepted that tetanus toxoid administered per manufacturer recommendations is both safe and effective.

A 6-month study comparing serologic responses of equids to commercial vaccines demonstrated significant IgG response for the duration of the study. The end point for antibody persistence was not explored and may potentially be longer than the 6 months stated in the study. Extending the revaccination interval beyond the manufacturer’s recommendation for annual revaccination is not advisable due to a veterinarian’s liability if label recommendations are not followed.

There are no challenge studies that have been published to document the onset or duration of immunity induced by tetanus toxoid products available for use in horses in the USA. Conclusions regarding the efficacy of products used in the USA are based on serologic response in laboratory animals and field experience. This may be accepted as evidence of vaccine efficacy as antibody alone can mediate protection. Tetanus has rarely been documented in vaccinated horses in the USA, illustrating the variability of response of equids to any biologic product. Note: Survival of horses with tetanus was strongly associated with previous vaccination.

Vaccination Schedules

Adult horses, previously vaccinated against tetanus: Vaccinate annually. Horses that sustain a wound or undergo surgery 6 or more months after their previous tetanus booster should be revaccinated with tetanus toxoid immediately at the time of injury or surgery. Note: The severity of the wound does not predict the risk for development of tetanus. Superficial wounds have resulted in clinical tetanus in horses.

Adult horses, previously unvaccinated against tetanus, or of unknown vaccinal history: Administer a primary 2-dose series of tetanus toxoid with a 4- to 6-week interval between doses. Protective concentrations of immunoglobulin are usually attained within 14 days of the second dose of vaccine. Vaccinate annually thereafter.

Tetanus antitoxin is indicated to provide passive immunity in situations where the horse is at risk of tetanus infection and has not been immunized according to labeled recommendations for tetanus. If the veterinarian determines that administration of tetanus antitoxin is indicated, then it should be administered in one site and the initial dose of a priming series of tetanus toxoid vaccinations in a distant muscular site. The rare, but fatal, risk of Theiler’s disease consequent to the use of tetanus antotoxin needs to be taken into consideration when determining if use is indicated.

Pregnant mares previously vaccinated against tetanus: Vaccinate annually 4 to 6 weeks before foaling, both to protect the mare should foaling-induced trauma or retained placenta occur and to enhance concentrations of colostral immunoglobulins.

Pregnant mares uvaccinated against tetanus or of unknown vaccinal history: Administer a 2-dose primary series of tetanus toxoid with a 4- to 6-week interval between doses. Revaccinate 4 to 6 weeks before foaling.

Foals of mares vaccinated against tetanus in the pre-partum period: Administer a primary 3-dose series of tetanus toxoid beginning at 4 to 6 months of age. A 4- to 6-week interval between the first and second doses is recommended. The third dose should be administered at 10 to 12 months of age.

Foals of unvaccinated mares or mares of unknown vaccinal history: Administer a primary 3-dose series of toxoid beginning at 1 to 4 months of age with 4-week intervals between doses. Serologic data indicates that a 3- dose initial series produces a more consistent anamnestic response in all foals, regardless of the age at which the series is initiated. Tetanus antitoxin is indicated to provide passive immunity in situations where a foal is born to a non-vaccinated mare and is at risk of tetanus infection.(See Tetanus antitoxin above.)

Horses having been naturally infected with tetanus and recovered: Revaccinate annually.


----------



## wendyluvsminis (Sep 29, 2011)

Thank you for the well wishes and info. Ziggy's jaw is relaxing and he is eating slurry on his own. He's much more alert and doing much better. He was vacinnated 4 months before the surgery, so falls within the 6 month rule. Thank you again!


----------

